

Redis 2.2.0 is out - bjonathan
http://redis.io/download

======
koski
Great job! Congratulations Redis team!

I have been using Redis in different projects during more than a year now and
Redis has become a part of my standard "stack".

It's a good hammer, thanks to it's list-set-hashes-etc support.

------
pjscott
Release notes are here:

[https://github.com/antirez/redis/raw/1a6281f52f6025a7c3304c3...](https://github.com/antirez/redis/raw/1a6281f52f6025a7c3304c3937cccf52deee48bb/00-RELEASENOTES)

A quick scan through there doesn't show anything hugely new and exciting, but
a lot of good, solid improvements, all packaged up in a in a stable release.

~~~
antirez
2.2 was exactly an "optimization" release, to bring what we had at a better
level of maturity.

Basically we'll try hard to don't add things to the API in the next releases,
but just to open to new use cases changing the "backend" part, with cluster
support for large fault tolerant deployment, and with diskstore for "bigdata".

However there are a few important new things in Redis 2.2 from the point of
view of the features, I think the main ones are:

* non blocking replication, so that now slaves are able to serve data even when trying to resync with the master.

* Check and Set with WATCH.

* Write operations against keys with an expire set.

* LRU eviction of keys in 'maxmemory' mode.

* Support for SETBIT/GETBIT/SETRANGE/GETRANGE, basically this turn the string data type into a random access array.

------
xal
How do you update? Is the binary format compatible?

~~~
antirez
Yes, just stop the old and start the new :)

But warning, very old clients will not work as 2.2 completely dropped the
support for the old protocol, that was only "discouraged" with 2.0.

------
Zohrak
Sinmple and great

